# unsupported hardware?

## general

um who do I see about completely unsupported hardware(submitting information about it maybe)?

```

xine ~ # lspci -nn 

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 746 Host [1039:0746] (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202 [1039:0002]

00:02.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] [1039:0963] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus [0c05]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller [1039:0016]

00:02.5 IDE interface [0101]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] [1039:5513]

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller [1039:7012] (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller [1039:7001] (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller [1039:7001] (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller [1039:7002]

00:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet [1039:0900] (rev 91)

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI [1274:5880] (rev 02)

00:0a.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Device [199f:8501] (rev 01)

00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller [0400]: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [14f1:8800] (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] [10de:0326] (rev a1)

```

its device 00:0a.0 I have the windows driver and stuff just need to know who to send it to so development can start

----------

## desultory

You should probably start by verifying that whatever it is actually is unsupported. Run update-pciids then lspci -vv -d 199f:8501, then post the results.

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## general

```

xine ~ #  lspci -vv -d 199f:8501

00:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Device 199f:8501 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Device 199f:8501

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: I/O ports at cc00 [size=64]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

To find the kernel driver needed, paste the result of lspci -n into this web site. That will give you all the drivers for your machine...and if it's over a year old, everything should be supported at this point.

As usual, if you'd like me to set you up, post your current .confg using pastebin, as well as the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo and your /etc/fstab file, and I'll get your machine working

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## general

lspci -n:

```

00:00.0 0600: 1039:0746 (rev 10)

00:01.0 0604: 1039:0002

00:02.0 0601: 1039:0963 (rev 25)

00:02.1 0c05: 1039:0016

00:02.5 0101: 1039:5513

00:02.7 0401: 1039:7012 (rev a0)

00:03.0 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.1 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.2 0c03: 1039:7002

00:04.0 0200: 1039:0900 (rev 91)

00:09.0 0401: 1274:5880 (rev 02)

00:0a.0 0480: 199f:8501 (rev 01)

00:0c.0 0400: 14f1:8800 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0326 (rev a1)

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 746 Host (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202          

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 SoundController (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880B [AudioPCI] (rev 02)

00:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Device 199f:8501 (rev 01)

00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (reva1)

```

post it here yourself: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi

its not in the pciid database

now who do I contact to send the  the vendor (Auvitek) and device information to?

----------

## desultory

http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/

----------

## general

 *desultory wrote:*   

> http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/

 

thank you, now who might I talk to about getting driver written?(I'm no programmer)

----------

## desultory

That very much depends on what it is, how well it is documented, who made the actual chip set, how readily available it is, and many other factors. The main thing to keep in mind while seeking some kind of driver for it is that the only entities with any direct interest in providing you one are the companies which made it and sold it to the retailer, if any, and they already got what they want from you.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

general,

I have no idea what you're talking about. The driver comes back as an AC97 knockoff, specifically using the snd-intel8x0 driver. That driver has been around for years, as has the AC97. Try it. I have two machines running AC97 sound devices successfully.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## general

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> general,
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about. The driver comes back as an AC97 knockoff, specifically using the snd-intel8x0 driver. That driver has been around for years, as has the AC97. Try it. I have two machines running AC97 sound devices successfully.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

why would I use a sound card driver on a tuner card?

----------

## Leon_UK

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> general,
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about. The driver comes back as an AC97 knockoff, specifically using the snd-intel8x0 driver. That driver has been around for years, as has the AC97. Try it. I have two machines running AC97 sound devices successfully.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

yea I'm not sure about that either I ran it on that site you posted and it came back saying 'no information'

----------

## pappy_mcfae

At last, we come to the meat of the issue. You really need to work on specificity. There is a driver for that device: cx8800. Once again that driver has been in the kernel since (at least) 2.6.25. You will find that under Multimedia devices-->Video capture adapters-->Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support (VIDEO_CX88).

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## general

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> At last, we come to the meat of the issue. You really need to work on specificity. There is a driver for that device: cx8800. Once again that driver has been in the kernel since (at least) 2.6.25. You will find that under Multimedia devices-->Video capture adapters-->Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support (VIDEO_CX88).
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

 *general wrote:*   

> um who do I see about completely unsupported hardware(submitting information about it maybe)?
> 
> ```
> 
> xine ~ # lspci -nn 
> ...

 

>>its device 00:0a.0 I have the windows driver and stuff just need to know who to send it to so development can start

>>its device 00:0a.0 

>>00:0a.0 

>>00:0a.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Device [199f:8501] (rev 01)

OH great wise one! How may I improve the clarity of my post?

----------

## poly_poly-man

00:0a.0 means nothing - it's basically where in your computer it's plugged it.

Next time, maybe some actual product information (what's it called?)  :Razz: 

btw - the 199f:8501 is the vendor id/product id - stull tells us nothing in this case, but more useful.

The best users can generate good bugreports  :Very Happy: 

----------

## general

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> 00:0a.0 means nothing - it's basically where in your computer it's plugged it.
> 
> Next time, maybe some actual product information (what's it called?) 
> 
> btw - the 199f:8501 is the vendor id/product id - stull tells us nothing in this case, but more useful.
> ...

 

its called an Avutek AU85X1 PCI REV1.1 but all lspci tells us anyways is that its a Device, as though it could be something else, but that really no good ether as there is only one driver for anything made by Avutek (module au8522)  and its not for this hardware,  but if there were some magical  way to force the kernel to use the driver on the card well then I all ears.

----------

